# Smoking Really Large Turkey Legs



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I bought what I thought was 9 turkey legs to smoke for Thanksgiving along with two large turkey breasts. Turned out to be 6 of the biggest turkey legs I have ever seen. I have two other legs I cut off a 22 pound turkey and they are about 1/3 the size of these. 

I have them in the brine now and will pull tomorrow and place in refrigerator tomorrow to dry before smoking.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Wow, that's big! I cooked some big turkey wings the other day. They were so tough. Must be the birds that keep flying up to the power lines & causing power outages.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Nik333 said:


> Wow, that's big! I cooked some big turkey wings the other day. They were so tough. Must be the birds that keep flying up to the power lines & causing power outages.


That is one thing I am worried about also, I just hope I can tenderize these so they will be edible.


----------



## Druidia (Oct 9, 2011)

BigJim said:


> That is one thing I am worried about also, I just hope I can tenderize these so they will be edible.




Does pressure cooking work great on turkey? I have little experience with cooking turkey. I stick to chicken, pork, beef, lamb because turkeys are huge. I hate leftovers.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Maybe it's Ostrich.:smile:


----------



## moosehaed (Jul 30, 2018)

Nik333 said:


> Wow, that's big! I cooked some big turkey wings the other day. They were so tough. Must be the birds that keep flying up to the power lines & causing power outages.


Turkey wings dry out very fast and are tough.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

How did they turn out Jim?


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

gma2rjc said:


> How did they turn out Jim?


Barb, they turned out really good. I guess I was just over thinking. They don't look that good but they were good.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Those are some serious legs Jim! :biggrin2:


----------

